# Lawn mower purchase HELP



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Helio guys,

As a single woman who owns a home... I need to buy a new lawnmower. I need a self propelled with bag attachment.

What brand do you recommend? Where is best to go to get it? Local hardware store, Home Depot, Sears?

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

How big is your lawn?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's half an acre. I can't afford a riding mower and if I got a great deal a used one, I have no way to transport it to get it serviced in the future, so I figured self propelled. I have a small non propelled mower with no bag now but it is just not cutting it (pun intended!).


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't mow my own lawn, but I bought a Honda lawnmower for a property that I own and it has been flawless for 15 years now. If you are able to find a riding mower, you might be able to have the shop that performs the maintenance pick it up. My neighbors have their riding mowers and snow throwers picked up for service, several places in my area do that.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> I don't mow my own lawn, but I bought a Honda lawnmower for a property that I own and it has been flawless for 15 years now. If you are able to find a riding mower, you might be able to have the shop that performs the maintenance pick it up. My neighbors have their riding mowers and snow throwers picked up for service, several places in my area do that.


Okay, thanks! I have seen Honda mowers, they look pretty sturdy! 

I'll think about the riding mower. Even getting it to my house after purchase would be a problem, unfortunately. I'd have to get used from Craigslist and I have no way to get it home!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Half an acre w/ a push mower? Ugh.

Find a reputable small engine repair shop and see if they have a decent used riding mower that they'll sell you at a decent price. They should also be able to bring it to you.

We owned a Craftsman riding mower for about 10 years that served us well. We sold it when we moved a couple of years ago because our new yard is too small for it.

Now we use a Troy-Bilt push mower than we bought from Lowe's shortly after we moved. We've already had to take it in for work, but that was probably my fault for leaving gas in it all winter w/o using something like Stabil.

We'll probably buy an electric mower soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm hearing opinions that riding mower is the way to go! I'm going to take that advice! I'll skip Craigslist and find a shop that sells and services and can deliver.

It's more than I can probably spend, but I'll find a way to make it work. Any words of wisdom about what would be a reasonable price range?

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Eh... can't really comment on price. I want to say that we paid about 1500 for the aforementioned riding mower when we bought it new. We sold it for 400 to a buddy's in-laws when we moved. I felt like that was a fair price for a 10-year old riding mower in good condition. Other than general maintenance, I'm pretty sure that all I'd ever had to do was change the battery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just to confirm what Gus said. "Ugh." My lawn is a little less than half an acre. I live in Southeast. I am 50. If I stop posting here it is because I died of heart attack cutting the grass in the summer with push mower.

I use a rear wheel self propelled Honda mulch blade mower bought from Home Depot. $450. It has the bag attachment but I NEVER use it. 

All my neighbors with SMALLER lawns either have a rider mower or pay someone to cut their grass.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Just to confirm what Gus said. "Ugh." My lawn is a little less than half an acre. I live in Southeast. I am 50. If I stop posting here it is because I died of heart attack cutting the grass in the summer with push mower.
> 
> I use a rear wheel self propelled Honda mulch blade mower bought from Home Depot. $450. It has the bag attachment but I NEVER use it.
> 
> All my neighbors with SMALLER lawns either have a rider mower or pay someone to cut their grass.


Ha, I hear you!! I'm a 5'2" 47 year old woman and trying to do it with my little push mower blows. I have little hills , too!!!

It's a chore. Then if I skip a week I'm in real trouble because when the grass is longer like that I almost can't get the mower through some of it!


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Livvie I second The small engine repair or you can try your local john deere they get trade in's all the time just ask what they have used and they will deliver 

I got a used jd diesel garden tractor with hydraulics (power steering, deck lift, three point) at a third of the price of new I cut 3 acres 

Also remember amazon delivers too tax free https://www.amazon.com/Troy-Bilt-30...=1466779348&sr=1-1&keywords=riding+lawn+mower


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you don't mind clippings half acre is not too bad. If you bag clippings half an acre becomes the National Mall pretty quickly.

I have .5 acre and just mowing is about an hour, no clippings. I use a Toro 6.5 HP self propelled mower with side discharge / mulch / bag capability. 

Honda is good too.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I wanted the bag option because I have run into the problem of waiting too long because I couldn't mow some weekend, then the clippings on the grass are so much from long grass that mowing the next time is impossible, pushing through the clippings on the lawn, too. I could rake them up beforehand but that would be awful, too! I could go into the hay business with my lawn.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

....Or, I need a man to help with the lawn!!!!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Livvie said:


> ....Or, I need a man to help with the lawn!!!!


Hire a hot lawn guy. Then offer him some iced tea or lemonade. A glass for each of you... :wink2:


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Unfortunately a lawn guy (hot or not) isn't in my budget!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Livvie said:


> Unfortunately a lawn guy (hot or not) isn't in my budget!


You're paying with the wrong currency. Find one that will work for a smile and some lemonade!


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Livvie said:


> Okay, thanks! I have seen Honda mowers, they look pretty sturdy!
> 
> I'll think about the riding mower. Even getting it to my house after purchase would be a problem, unfortunately. I'd have to get used from Craigslist and I have no way to get it home!


You can rent a pick up from Home Depot, Lowes or U-Haul for only about $20/hr for local use. That wouldn't be a significant add on to a ride on mower.

As a single woman I'd be really careful about buying from Craigslist and don't give out your address. 

I bought a home appliance from Craigslist and went to pick it up with a friend. It was pouring when we got there and the daughter, in her 20s and the only person in the house, let us straight in. 

While it was great that we didn't have to stand out in the rain that daddy DNA in me just wanted to tell her what an unbelievably stupid thing she had just done.

On mowers - if you can afford Honda or Husqavana the money will be well spent in reliability. You probably won't need to take it for repair anywhere.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'm actually going to disagree with the others who say to buy a rider. I have a small diesel tractor and absolutely love it, but it was expensive to buy and the maintenance on a rider is more costly than a push mower. If you aren't mechanically inclined and on a budget then you really should stay away from a rider. Even replacing the tires on a rider can be two hundred dollars. Then you need oil changes, blade sharpening, deck balancing, grease, etc. Most can be done easily and quickly by yourself but if you have to pay a shop then figure the service will be close to $100. Plus you've already been mowing with a push mower so a self-propelled with be much less effort and a big upgrade. 

My recommendation is to visit a local small engine shop that carries the better brands and talk with them for recommendations for a self-propelled walk behind with a wide deck. While it will take a lot longer to mow a half acre with a walk behind than the rider, the initial purchase price is less, the gas usage is less, and the maintenance is less. If you have the money in your budget for a rider, then get one and enjoy it. If not, a self-propelled walk behind will do the job and a good mulching blade would save you the trouble of bagging. 

Also, wherever you buy your mower make sure to have them show you how to change the oil and air filter, grease, and how to take off the blade. That is all the annual maintenance is and it takes about 30 minutes once a year. The other thing to remember is only use ethanol free gas in the mower (ethanol rots the lines) and add a little seafoam to the gas so you don't have to deal with plugged carburetors in the spring.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, thanks for this!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Livvie said:


> Helio guys,
> 
> As a single woman who owns a home... I need to buy a new lawnmower. I need a self propelled with bag attachment.
> 
> ...


Home Depot, Sears, Lowes all carry a majority of the same brand. Most mowers use a Kohler or Briggs and Stratton engine.Both have been workhorses for decades. Chassis designed by each respective company. Craftsman, Honda or Snapper. It really boils down to cost at this point. A good mower that bags and is self propelled can be had for $300.00-$400. All that I have seen at Home Depot are good mowers.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Bananapeel said:


> I'm actually going to disagree with the others who say to buy a rider. I have a small diesel tractor and absolutely love it, but it was expensive to buy and the maintenance on a rider is more costly than a push mower. If you aren't mechanically inclined and on a budget then you really should stay away from a rider. Even replacing the tires on a rider can be two hundred dollars. Then you need oil changes, blade sharpening, deck balancing, grease, etc. Most can be done easily and quickly by yourself but if you have to pay a shop then figure the service will be close to $100. Plus you've already been mowing with a push mower so a self-propelled with be much less effort and a big upgrade.
> 
> My recommendation is to visit a local small engine shop that carries the better brands and talk with them for recommendations for a self-propelled walk behind with a wide deck. While it will take a lot longer to mow a half acre with a walk behind than the rider, the initial purchase price is less, the gas usage is less, and the maintenance is less. If you have the money in your budget for a rider, then get one and enjoy it. If not, a self-propelled walk behind will do the job and a good mulching blade would save you the trouble of bagging.
> 
> Also, wherever you buy your mower make sure to have them show you how to change the oil and air filter, grease, and how to take off the blade. That is all the annual maintenance is and it takes about 30 minutes once a year. The other thing to remember is only use ethanol free gas in the mower (ethanol rots the lines) and add a little seafoam to the gas so you don't have to deal with plugged carburetors in the spring.



You won't find ethanol free gas in most places. The new mowers are made with rubber products that are fine with ethanol gas.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I will try Home Depot. Now it just needs to fit into my Honda Civic!!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bananapeel said:


> Also, wherever you buy your mower make sure to have them show you how to change the oil and air filter, grease, and how to take off the blade. That is all the annual maintenance is and it takes about 30 minutes once a year. The other thing to remember is only use ethanol free gas in the mower (ethanol rots the lines) and add a little seafoam to the gas so you don't have to deal with plugged carburetors in the spring.


And learn how to gap and change the spark plug.

Another option is to bring the mower to a small engine shop for annual maintenance. The trick is getting in the car/truck. They are heavy. 

I use standard gas. No problem with the ethanol.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Go to home depot and buy a Honda. It comes in a box. Will fit in medium sized SUV.
Do not bag, it's a major PIA. Mulched clippings are fertilizer for your lawn.
The Honda I just bought is amazing.
Starts on the first pull every time and is pretty much bullet proof.
The extra money you spend up front will pay you back in no repairs.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Yeswecan said:


> You won't find ethanol free gas in most places. The new mowers are made with rubber products that are fine with ethanol gas.


I didn't know it wasn't widely available since just about all of my local gas stations carry it. That's all I run in my small engines. I've heard that the newer rubber products last longer but still break down with ethanol, but that might no longer be true. I'll take your word on it.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Bananapeel said:


> I didn't know it wasn't widely available since just about all of my local gas stations carry it. That's all I run in my small engines. I've heard that the newer rubber products last longer but still break down with ethanol, but that might no longer be true. I'll take your word on it.


On the east coast, non-ethanol is hard to find. I own a classic car and ethanol gas is a problem for such vehicles. I have searched high and low. Closest to me is in 80 miles away. It is just not readily available. I have found that a lot can be found around farming communities as they run ethanol free in the farm equipment.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Livvie said:


> I think I will try Home Depot. Now it just needs to fit into my Honda Civic!!



The fitting in a Honda might be a stretch. Boxed it will not fit. If it is together they can load into the trunk with the push handle sticking out. Getting it unloaded is up to you. :surprise:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

UMP said:


> Go to home depot and buy a Honda. It comes in a box. Will fit in medium sized SUV.
> Do not bag, it's a major PIA. Mulched clippings are fertilizer for your lawn.
> The Honda I just bought is amazing.
> Starts on the first pull every time and is pretty much bullet proof.
> The extra money you spend up front will pay you back in no repairs.


I'm becoming a Kohler fan. I purchased a pressure washer with a Kohler. Starts first pull and runs like a champ.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> And learn how to gap and change the spark plug.
> 
> Another option is to bring the mower to a small engine shop for annual maintenance. The trick is getting in the car/truck. They are heavy.
> 
> I use standard gas. No problem with the ethanol.




You can save yourself all the heartburn with maintenance and purchase electric. There are some new mowers out now with Lithium batteries that run great.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

UMP said:


> Go to home depot and buy a Honda. It comes in a box. Will fit in medium sized SUV.
> Do not bag, it's a major PIA. Mulched clippings are fertilizer for your lawn.
> The Honda I just bought is amazing.
> Starts on the first pull every time and is pretty much bullet proof.
> The extra money you spend up front will pay you back in no repairs.


Thanks, UMP. Maybe I will get my dad to help me, he has a bigger vehicle. What model number Honda did you get?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Livvie said:


> Thanks, UMP. Maybe I will get my dad to help me, he has a bigger vehicle. What model number Honda did you get?



I believe home depot only carries one of the Honda's. $399.00. Has what you want. 

Take a look at the electric mower. No having to get gas and oil. Plug and play.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I would stay away from electric mowers.. While they are great for small lots, they have some disadvantages that would be a problem for 1/2 acre. They can be a bit underpowered, may not be self-propelled, and the batteries may not last for the whole yard. I don't think you would be happy with an electric in the long term.

Home Depot/Lowes/Sears have services where they will assemble the mower for you. It might be worth the price to have them put it together And it may be easier to get it home since it would fit in your trunk easier. The bottom part would go in the trunk and the handle would stick out the back. 

See if you can find a mower repair shop in your area and visit them to get some advice on what they recommend. They will likely know the brands which offer good reliability for the price.

How much mowing have you done before? One of the "fun" parts of a gas mower is starting it. Depending on how much "fun" you want, ease of starting may be a primary feature to consider.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree that 1/2 acre with electric will be a problem. The battery might hold now but a year or two the battery may not hold enough charge for finish the lawn. 

All the mowers I bought in last 15 years do not need assembly. Just open the box, remove mower, pull up the handle, turn the knobs to lock the handle, add oil, gas and go.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Livvie said:


> I'm hearing opinions that riding mower is the way to go! I'm going to take that advice! I'll skip Craigslist and find a shop that sells and services and can deliver.
> 
> It's more than I can probably spend, but I'll find a way to make it work. Any words of wisdom about what would be a reasonable price range?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


In my opinion, for 1/2 acre, a self-propelled mower would be easier to maintain. You wouldn't have to worry about flat tires like you would with a riding mower. If you have trees or bushes, push mowers can be quicker despite the fact that they are usually only 20 - 22 inches wide.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Honda.

At Home Depot they have a few levels. Would likely want the one with Nexite or something like that deck. Not metal so wont rust. Has a great bagging/mulching system that lets you go between different levels of mulch or bag. Pricier as higher end one at HD is around 700-$800 I believe. But its likely worth it with a bigger lawn as a Honda engine will run forever.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies! I like the idea of a riding mower, but I think any repairs might be more $$ than I can handle. Also I'd need pick up and drop off for repairs and maintenance.

I think a Honda mower would be great. I'll find one at Home Depot! I will need to use the bag sometimes when the grass is super long if I miss a week, the clippings left are a lot and too much to mow over next time, in certain hilly areas.

I think the electric might not do it for this lawn!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

a mulch blade mover will help with the clippings. When I have cut high grass and had big clumps of clippings, I get out the leaf blower, and attached to a heavy duty very long extension cord. In 10 min or less I just blow the clippings enough to scatter them out of the clumps. This allows them to dry and shrink from the sun and not stall the mover the following week when you move over the clippings. This makes them less unsightly. This works in the rainy southeast, it has to work on the southwest. I mow every two weeks. Not easy to push through but the Honda does the job. I have the wheels set middle setting. If I lower the deck the mover will stall every few feet unless I bag. If I did that, they will have to bag me. I have to cut tomorrow. No looking forward to it, but if I start by 9 I can be done before the sun gets strong.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't bought that type of push mower for a while, but Husqvarna has a good rep. I'd say Sears, Home Depot, or Lowes would be a good place. To be honest, there's probably not a dimes worth of difference among all of the brands in the same price range. Around here, one will run about $300-$400. 

Is your lawn flat or does it have a lot of hills and nooks and crannies? It's a matter of opinion, but I don't think half an acre is too bad with a push mower. I've done that and more many times over the years. Look at it as exercise. Anytime I think about a physical chore that I don't particularly think sounds inviting, I always look at the exercise value. Some people will go spend an hour or two in the gym. With mowing, you can exercise and get something done at the same time.

Concerning the grass clippings, I live in the country, so grass clippings are not considered a big deal here at all, but if you take the guard off, it scatters the grass in a wider area instead of piling it up. Again, that may depend on your environment. I know a lot of people who mow without the guard for that reason, and I've never heard of an issue. If you live in the city in a crowded area and you are afraid it might throw something, however, that might not be an option.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

It 1:30 pm here in the Deep deep South. I am going to start cutting my 0.4 acre lawn. Honda rear-wheel self propelled push mower. 

96 F in the shade. Weather.com app says it "feels like 107 F". It is times like this that a rider mower sounds great. Screw the "exercise" I get doing this. I would rather be doing TAM and munching on cookies. Ugh.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I would not get a riding mower for that size yard. Unless you are physically incapable of pushing a mower, I wouldn't even get a self propelled one either. A simple push mower will do the job and you can do it at your pace (self propelled are too slow for me). Besides that think of the exercise you can get spending an hour mowing the lawn. Your legs, glutes and arms and shoulders will get toned and shapely and you will burn off excess calories. You don't have to mow the entire half acre at one time. Split it up into sections and do some everyday. Look at it as multi-tasking - you do home maintenance, get some exercise and work on your tan all at the same time!

PS if there is a Direct Tools outlet near you, check with them for some really good buys on a quality power tools. I have bought plenty of power equipment from them and saved a bundle. Quality products too.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> It 1:30 pm here in the Deep deep South. I am going to start cutting my 0.4 acre lawn. Honda rear-wheel self propelled push mower.
> 
> 96 F in the shade. Weather.com app says it "feels like 107 F". It is times like this that a rider mower sounds great. Screw the "exercise" I get doing this. I would rather be doing TAM and munching on cookies. Ugh.


Ha, I like this. I have been doing it with a push mower for three years but with the hills I have a self propelled will be welcomed. 

I love the leaf blower idea for the clippings that was given, too, thanks!


----------



## ZDog377 (May 31, 2015)

Self propelled mower would be your best bet. If you have lots of hills and such, go for a rear wheel drive one. It will help you get up the hills. Mulching will work too, as long as you're not cutting off more than 1/3 of the grass at a time. Other than that, side discharge will be your best bet. All of the mowers run pretty well anymore as long as you keep some kind of fuel stabilizer in the gas and take care of it. Change the oil once a year, things like that. The manual will tell you what to do when.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I really appreciate all of this information!!


----------



## Normalguy062302 (Dec 30, 2015)

I got a Husqvarna from lowes. 4 wheel drive self propelled with a bag if you want or side discharge. Works great.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Something else that no one has really mentioned, (it was touched on int he previous post) is not cutting your grass to short. I see people do it all the time - they set their mower on the lowest level they can and scalp their grass. What this does is creates two really huge problems. First off it not good for the grass and allows it to dry out and brown. The second thing it does, is allows light to penetrate to the earth, germinating weed seeds that will then take over the lawn. As the weeds reestablish, they grow at different rates than the grass does. This makes the lawn look uneven and choppy, with tufts of grass here, shoots of various weeds there and leads to mowing more often the needed. Instead set the blade to the highest setting, taking only a very limited amount of the growth off when you mow. Over time, the lawn will get healthier as the grasses that generally only grow to that height will take over, strangling out the weeds and taller grasses (which will die off because they will never get a chance to seed). The end result is a healthier, greener lawn requiring less mowing to maintain its manicured look.


----------

